# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 22)



## ripjack13 (May 25, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a new weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer and vote in the polls...._*


What are 5 tips you can offer to a beginning woodturner? 







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement

*

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 25, 2014)

1. Sharp tools
2. Practice on scrap wood
3. Lots of patience 
4. Ask for help
5. Get your bank acct loaded w $$$

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 25, 2014)

1. Sharp tools
2. Great light
3. Lathe at the right height
4. Face / eye / lung protection
5. Good sandpaper

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SDB777 (May 25, 2014)

1. Borrow someone else's lathe to see if it is going to be big enough(in other words, get the biggest lathe you can afford-instead of buying a small one only to find out you need bigger).
2. Get a bunch of power sanding equipment....I love my 80grit gouge!
3. Purchase great tooling(HSS is okay, but quality tools beat the crap out of them!
4. Carbide is fun
5. Keep away from the 'fad of the week'.



Scott (or maybe you might want to forget everything and run away) B

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Guapo (May 25, 2014)

1. Sharp tools
2. Safety first (eyes, lungs, face)
3. You learn more from failure than from success... don't be afraid to mess up
4. Make your final cuts so that you don't have to sand as much (rely on your chisels)
5. When you do sand, use your sandpaper like someone else is buying it (don't be cheap)
5 1/2. Post pics!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2014)

Purchase and read Hoadley's Understanding Wood.
Learn to use chisels, hand planes, and a scraper before using power tools and sandpaper for everything.
Become proficient in sharpening your hand tools.
Buy tons of clamps
Don't set up your shop in a "temporary arrangement". Set it up like you think you want it and make subtle changes as you see the need.
P.S. After you buy tons of clamps, buy more clamps.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## SENC (May 25, 2014)

Are you like Mike, Kevin? Do you clamp stuff to your lathe???



Kevin said:


> Purchase and read Hoadley's Understanding Wood.
> Learn to use chisels, hand planes, and a scraper before using power tools and sandpaper for everything.
> Become proficient in sharpening your hand tools.
> Buy tons of clamps
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2014)

SENC said:


> Are you like Mike, Kevin? Do you clamp stuff to your lathe???



No, but sometimes I clamp wood to my lathe with a specialized clamp and spin it real fast and stick a sharp piece of steel into the wood to make ugly stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (May 25, 2014)

Agree with several above... sharp tools cannot be overrated. Invest in a high quality grinder and good wheels and learn how to use them. Even though it seems crazy to spend funds on these items when cheap grinders and wheels are so ubiquitous, cheap wheels are outright dangerous and a cheapo grinder can make all wheels seem out of balance. A good quality grinder and good wheels make sharpening easy enough that you'll enjoy doing it and actually keep your tools sharp. Good grinders are expensive... but hunt around for a while and you may just find someone unloading a nice baldor for cheap. After fighting 3 grinders over the years, I finally saved up and found a decent deal on a big baldor. Never thought I'd spend more on a grinder than a cheap lathe, but didn't regret it from the moment it arrived. My son will likely use it long after I'm gone. I have a smaller old one (probably 50 yrs old +) I got 20 years ago at an estate sale I use for buffing/polishing tools. Keller turned me onto CBN wheels - crazy expensive compared to most wheels, but I'm betting I'll use mine for life or, at worst, replace them once. They are a dream to use, and I'll probably save my investment through not ruining tools (or wood turned with dull tools). 

So, my top five are:
Sharp tools
Good tools to sharpen tools
Learn how to sharpen tools
Sharp tools
Have fun

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 25, 2014)

Thanks Kevin, I love reference material. Another book to buy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss (May 25, 2014)

My tips:

(1) buy a *faceshield*

(2) buy a *positive-pressure respirator*

(or do like I did, buy a Trend Airshield - or equivalent - and get both in one)

(3) do you wear prescription eyeglasses? If so, get *prescription safety glasses* (with side panels), and if you're like me and use graduated bifocals, *make them single prescription/reading* (when I'm at the lathe, I don't give a hoot what's further than 3 feet away from me -- and the last thing I want is to have to keep bobbing my head up and down to see what I'm working on)

(4) join a* local turning club* (for preference, a chapter of the AAW), they will have folks who can mentor and/or help you get through a difficulty

(5) join *the AAW* (for the American Woodturner magazine if no other reason)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2014)

Big fo paw on me. I did not read the question properly. I thought thew question was

*What are 5 tips you can offer to a beginning woodworker? *

As I read the replies I kept wondering why so many turners were responding but no woodworkers (yes I know turners work too). With Duncan's reply, it prompted me to reread the question. My reply was obviously from the view of a flat worker. How come no one called me out on this? You're all fired.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (May 25, 2014)

Like Duncan, I also have a Trend Airshield, and am very happy with it. Like my grinder experience, I tried all the less expensive solutions, and found myself too many times without protection because of discomfort, heat, fogging, or just plain hassle. Since getting the Airshield, I have cool protection for both eyes and lungs that I actually use regularly. I still use a lightweight shield periodically, but the Trend is so easy and comfortable it is almost a no brainer.

As you can tell, I'm big into things that make it easy and convenient to do what I know I should... though I'm still too tight not to try the cheap way a half dozen times first.


----------



## SENC (May 25, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Big fo paw on me. I did not read the question properly. I thought thew question was
> 
> *What are 5 tips you can offer to a beginning woodworker? *
> 
> As I read the replies I kept wondering why so many turners were responding but no woodworkers (yes I know turners work too). With Duncan's reply, it prompted me to reread the question. My reply was obviously from the view of a flat worker. How come no one called me out on this? You're all fired.


I tried to hint gently with my clamp question!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2014)

SENC said:


> I tried to hint gently with my clamp question!





I didn't even catch that. Okay, you can stay on then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2014)

Henry I still think my #1 & #3 & #5 suggestions are still relevant.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 25, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You're all fired.


 oh no ... uh, what did I get fired from? Hope it wasn't something I enjoyed doing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (May 25, 2014)

Only one I can think of that has not been said is don't wear tee shirts with pockets and if you do take it off and shake it before you go in the house (unless of course you are single).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink (May 25, 2014)

Five is a lot of tips.


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2014)

Brink said:


> Five is a lot of tips.



Not compared to 10. It's half as many. I thought we got rid of you anyway how do you keep logging in?


----------



## Blueglass (May 25, 2014)

I wish I could have a more permanent shop, but for now my situation warrants otherwise. I have to set up and break down every time I work. So much time wasted.


----------



## Brink (May 25, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Not compared to 10. It's half as many. I thought we got rid of you anyway how do you keep logging in?



Wasn't me, musta been another chimp. We all look alike

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Jones (May 25, 2014)

(1) Find a mentor
(2) Find a couple of mentors
(3) Take a class
(4) Take several classes
(5) Join a turning club and watch demonstrators

A couple of hours of hands-on work with a veteran turner can be worth more to your progress than months of book study and/or video time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## SENC (May 25, 2014)

This is not spinal tap!

Though my new variable speed lathe does go up to 11!



Kevin said:


> Not compared to 10. It's half as many. I thought we got rid of you anyway how do you keep logging in?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 25, 2014)

@Kevin ...as I was reading your answer I was wondering what you were thinking. Heh heh heh....better clean them spectacles...lol

@sprucegum Mrs, ripjack thought your answer was cute. She says you get a gold star. ;)

WOW!! 2 Pages on the first day!! Looks like we have more turners than boxmakers....sorry @Mike1950

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

